# Best Photo Printer? Canon vs Epson



## lizzy77

Hello I am planning to get a printer only for photos... I've had a few people telling me that the Canon Pixma Pro9500 is the best and then I heard that the Epson Photo Stylus R1900 and R2800 is better.... I'm confused... HELP!


----------



## table1349

How much do you plan on spending?


----------



## DRoberts

Advantages to each. The Pixma 9500 will give you a touch better quality print due to its 10 continuous ink colors with the LUCIA ink system, and 7680 nozzles. It is limited that its print size is maxed at 13" x 19".
The Epson R2800 has 9 ink cartridges but they are the standard epson chromo system, with fewer nozzles and less resolution allowance. It will however print up to 24" max width.
Both are comparable in price in the $800+ range.
My personal opinion is the canon will produce a better quality print. 
The question is, do you need this level of printer? The Epson R1900 doesn't have the quality as the R2800, but will cost around $300 less. As well as the Canon Pro9000.


----------



## Katier

WOW that's some printer. FWIW I use a HP Deskjet 1220C that I got off ebay for about £50 and honestly it's A3 prints look photo quality to me. Personally I'd spend this kind of money on better glass.


----------



## lizzy77

I'm thinking maybe $500 tops...


----------



## Mike_E

How much do you print?

When you take into account how much each print costs (they do wear out) and then having to have a fund to replace the ink (a big chunk of change coming due all at once), having your own printer doesn't seem like that great a deal until you start printing in the three digits per week.

BTW  Be aware the Epson is notorious for wasting ink to clear the print heads.


----------



## steve.hick

Canon printer is better than Epson.


----------



## table1349

steve.hick said:


> Canon printer is better than Epson.



Please elaborate.  Seems that most of the professional labs I use have Epson printers.


----------



## ghache

the lab i use for my 24x36 print use an epson printer and GOD they look good.


----------

